

Google prioritizing Google Offers emails over other daily deal suppliers - fomojola
http://kaseymoffat.blogspot.com/2011/06/googles-anti-competitive-strategy-for.html

======
patio11
I think the topic of Google _pervasively_ using their dominance of navigation
on the Internet for the benefit of their business deserves discussion, but
methodologically, I have some qualms here. A lot of the behavior in machine
learning systems is emergent. Is it ridiculously convenient that Google alone
of all offer providers would end up in the Priority Inbox? Yes. Are there
innocent explanations for that, depending on the signals they use? Also yes.
It could be as simple as "Google Offers sending IPs have been reported 5 times
as spam. Groupon sending IPs have been reported 50,000 times as spam. Reports
of spam suggest commercial mail, and we find that customers, on average,
prefer not to have commercial email in Priority Inbox, as demonstrated these
several gigabytes on usage data we have."

(Because Groupon's volume is much, much higher and it is longer established.)

